# Shelby Airflow Women's Tank, 30's



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 1, 2023)

Offered is a Shelby Airflow Womens Tank from around 1938.  Both sides  with original Battery holder and Switch in place. Both halves are solid with good metal all around, there is a bit of surface rust on the inside, I have not tried to clean it up.
The Side Trim Panels are in good solid condition with all tabs in place.
Looks like the original color was Blue.
The mount for the headlight unit is in tact as are all the various tabs.
Not sure what to ask for this one so I'll try DOND


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2023)

100


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 1, 2023)

ND
thank for the offer


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jan 1, 2023)

135


----------



## Jollyride (Jan 1, 2023)

150.00


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 1, 2023)

ND, thanks , going in the right direction though


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jan 1, 2023)

170


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 1, 2023)

ND, This includes free shipping in USA


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Saturday at 4:26 AM)

Withdrawn


----------

